# please help, this is an emergency (tegu escape)



## Concept Dragons (Aug 15, 2013)

I am sort of freaking out tight now, this is my 3rd day of having a baby (2 week old) black and white Tegu and he has escaped. My father is an idiot and had to try to interact with the tegu (although I told him not to) while I was at school and left the screen top of the temporary Iris bin enclosure off. Now my gu is gone and we have a rather large house + dogs. I put the dogs outside in the yard and i put out two dishes with eggs (since he seemed to prefer those over anything else) and I have looked all over the place but can not find him. the bad part is we have a split level house and the tegu enclosure is on the middle floor. I have ruled out the top floor since I do not think the tegu would go thru the effort of jumping every single stair. Any advice on finding him is greatly appreciated!

Nicolas


----------



## Concept Dragons (Aug 15, 2013)

I have just set up a basking area, but I still have not found him, also have added an extra dish with eggs downstairs. Please, I could really use some help, also how much time do I have to find my tegu before things get really bad? he ate yesterday but hasn't eaten anything today. Like I said he is just barely t 2 weeks old (hatch date July 29th).


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't know a lot about tegus who are so young, but usualy a tegu can do fine not eating for up to 2 weeks even a month. What you have been doing is a good start, leave out food and make basking spots for him. Baby tegus are small and squirmy and can get into the tinyest of holes, so you really have to check every nook and cranny. An escaped tegu can hide behind something for a week before he even tries to move again, so don't panic to much. Another good idea I heard was to leave out flower on the floor, to leave little trails of where he might be moveing. Or also covering the floor with newspapers to catch the sound of movement. Placeing food near places where you might think he is hideing, and don't forget water dishes too. I wish you lots of luck in finding him.


----------



## Concept Dragons (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks allot! I was up until 4am trying to find him  still nothing I'll try and wait and hope he will move since I have looked through all nooks and crannys of the house (well i guess not literally since I haven't found him) but for me the biggest concern are our dogs, my mother isn't really cooperative and wants them to roam the house instead of putting them in a room upstairs (and letting them outside every once in a while) until the gu is found. I was able to stay out of school today but I can't do that for 2 weeks  . I just really hope I find him douring the weekend. And thanks for the luck and tips. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 16, 2013)

Good luck hopefully he didn't slip into any cracks in a walls check all cabinets and holes andywhere that is dark

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Concept Dragons (Aug 16, 2013)

I found him  I have no Idea where he was but I saw these trails in the flour and I found him under a cabinet in the next room. 
thanks again for the help! I'm off to school now. I can't even say how relieved I am!

Nicolas


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 16, 2013)

That's great

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jtrux (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome, an animal that small could've gotten into anything.


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 16, 2013)

That's wonderfull. Im very glad you found him. I was a little worried that the dogs might get to him first.


----------



## Concept Dragons (Aug 17, 2013)

I was a little worried as well but I'm just glad I found him


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 17, 2013)

scary situation! glad things turned out for the best!


----------

